# Is the Man STILL the Head of Household if the Wife Makes Just as Much or More Money?



## RunFromYourWife (Feb 14, 2013)

Regardless of how much money the wife makes in comparison to the husband, is he always the Head of Household? Do women allow the man to plan and allocate the finances for the family, as well as for both persons? Just curious...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't know what century you live in but my husband and I both work and allocate our resources together. Why exactly should I simply give him my money and have no say on anything? Is it your position today because you have male parts you should control everything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunFromYourWife (Feb 14, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Don't know what century you live in but my husband and I both work and allocate our resources together. Why exactly should I simply give him my money and have no say on anything? Is it your position today because you have male parts you should control everything?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is he the head of household or not?


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

RunFromYourWife said:


> Is the Man STILL the Head of Household if the Wife Makes Just as Much or More Money?


No he is not.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

we have an oligarchy in my family


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> Talk About Marriage is a forum to discuss marriage and relationships. Here, we interpret the word "marriage" loosely, recognizing that many different people from different cultures view marriage differently. Please observe our posting guidelines.
> 
> *Forum Rules:*
> 
> 5. No posting just to incite people or start arguments.


----------

